# Rear caliper question/ 2006 Jetta



## Riceratheart (May 11, 2007)

I am trying to replace the rear brake pads for my g/f 2006 (late model) Jetta but have come into a problem. I have, or so I thought, all the tools I needed from working on my own 03 GTi. But once I got under the car I realized that the only bolts that look as if they are holding the caliper into place are Reverse socket bolts. I have up to a 12mm but that is still to small. Am I even right for thinking this is the caliper retaining bolts? I don't see anything else that holds caliper in place. The only other bolts are keeping the caliper halves together. If it is the reverse socket bolt then what size is it? Looks like a 14mm but no one I have called has one in stock. Suggestions?


----------



## jetajetta (Aug 30, 2008)

I think I have the same problem.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (jetajetta)*

You don't need to take out the triple square bolts if you're just changing pads only. There are two bolts with 13mm heads that hold caliper to carrier..you also need a thin 15mm open end wrench (I ground down an old wrench) to hold the guide pin head while you loosen the bolts. These are one time use bolts (they have locking compound on them), but I've just reused em with some Locktite Blue on the threads. If you need to pull the carriers to change rotors, the triple squre carrier mount bolts are removed with a 14mm bit...SnapOn STSM14E (I flagged down a SnapOn truck to get mine to do front suspension bolts). These bolts are one time use stretch bolts part # N-910-068-02 you need get get 4 from the dealer B4 pulling the caliper carriers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: When you change the pads..pull the guide pins outa the carriers and clean 'em up good and swab out the bores in the carriers with Q tips. Then grease the guide pins with "synthetic caliper grease"..not lubing these often causes brake drag as the calipers hang up and don't fully retract off the pads..premature wear and possible degradation of rear wheel bearing lube from excess heat wil result!










_Modified by spitpilot at 10:24 AM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Riceratheart (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*








I will take another look to see what I might have missed. Thank you.


----------



## TDIMARK (Aug 29, 2001)

the late 2006 models dont require a thin 15mm wrench (worked on mine today with a craftsman 15mm right out of tool box)


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (TDIMARK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIMARK* »_the late 2006 models dont require a thin 15mm wrench (worked on mine today with a craftsman 15mm right out of tool box)
 Great..VW finally figured out what stock wrench thickness was and increased the height of the flats on the guide pins...thanks VW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

